

Show HN: Hack My Facebook - Most Viral App at PennApps - gailees
http://hackmyfacebook.com

======
nbpoole
> _We don't post anything without your explicit permission on the page
> following authentication._

Respectfully going to disagree on that one. The "Unhack" button doesn't seem
to have removed any content from my profile but it did post a link on my
timeline promoting the app (and using the old URL and name). Definitely not
expected behavior.

    
    
        Mess With Your Friends | BuddyHack
        buddyhack.com
        "Sorry guys, I just got Buddyhacked. Whoever it was, I will find you, and I will get you back."
    

There's a reason I use the 'Only Me' privacy for the few new apps that I add,
and it's behavior like this. Luckily when you remove an app there's a check
box to remove activities generated by that app.

~~~
gailees
Fixing that one now. Must've missed that one whenever we tweaked the app.

------
Karunamon
Just an FYI, if this gains any traction, you're going to have Facebook legal
after you for using the word "facebook" in the app name - it happened to the
Better Facebook folks (had to change their name to "social fixer")

Because some moron could confuse the main site and this, I don't know. Lawyers
ruin everything.

------
citricsquid
(re-branding of: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4529712>)

------
SchizoDuckie
So.. What does it do? It's a bit of mystery meat. No demo, no screenshots,
just 'hack my facebook'. Why would I click that to try something?

You should _really_ provide a demo or a clear explanation of what's going to
happen instead of just 'hack my facebook'.

------
crazypyro
I like how you changed the app. Realistically, you could still use it on a
friends facebook, but at least they can't say you are promoting it now...

~~~
gailees
I'm glad you like our change :)

------
derwiki
Reminds me of a site I made that has a similar background, but is personalized
to your friends: <http://friendgrid.heroku.com/>

~~~
gailees
This is awesome, and we don't have to make our own. Next time, we are
definitely using this as the background! Thanks for building this!

------
gailees
This is a tweak of BuddyHack, which we posted to HN earlier today. We had to
tweak the site which was banned from Facebook originally.

------
alexelee
Can see why this won Most Viral at the east coast's biggest hackathon!

------
cabogdan
Ahh this is great!

------
borplk
what does it do?

~~~
gailees
It lets you pretend to hack your own facebook. We found that this is hilarious
for both you and many of your close friends.

------
drivebyacct2
I'm curious what the average login rate is, versus the average Hacker News
login rate is. I don't mind using Facebook for login, but I do it cautiously.
This, I'm a bit too nervous to try.

~~~
gailees
We've done a few FB apps before and the avg CTR on splash page/home page
usually comes out to anywhere from 10-30%

We don't post anything without your explicit permission on the page following
authentication.

~~~
dskang
" __Disclaimer: This app can and will post a large amount of hilarious content
from your Facebook account."

This makes it seem like the app will post _without_ my explicit permission.

~~~
gailees
The only implicit post is when you use the unhack feature, and it lets your
friends know that you hacked yourself.

